# Pse phenom cam timing



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure on the SD which uses the MD Cam but you shouldn't have a top Cam draw stop. So how is the bottom Cam hitting before the top Cam?


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

Think thats what I was confused about, there is no top draw stop as you know.

Just that I can see the upper cam doesnt roll over as far as the lower cam.

I've seen now all the pictures of a phenom at draw, sd or dc they appear the same. That clears it up, thanks.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Gotcha! Yeah.... just get your marks close. Then set "timing" by vertical nock travel and you'll be golden. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

TN ARCHER said:


> Gotcha! Yeah.... just get your marks close. Then set "timing" by vertical nock travel and you'll be golden. :thumbs_up:


How do you adjust nock travel without throwing off the timing marks?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't worry about the "marks" on the cams so much. Let the bow tell you what's it "wants" to shoot straight.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

TN ARCHER said:


> Don't worry about the "marks" on the cams so much. Let the bow tell you what's it "wants" to shoot straight.


sorry but are you a PSE engineer ? My understanding is that the system is designed to be in the best synchrony and the fastest arrow speed if the timing marks match. why not try microadjusting the nock height or rest heightfirst?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Most I've run across set the timing marks in reference to the cable nearly the same or often with the top timing mark just slightly closer (roughly 1/2 width of the cable for starters) to the top limb than the bottom mark while the bow is at rest. This would be on the MD and ME cams. Then fine tune using a "creep" tune method (Javi or Ryals) and for hold by adjusting your control or buss cable. The timing marks do not have to be synced at rest to provide optimal performance. My son usually ran his MD's and ME's more than a cable width difference at rest and regularly shot 59-60x indoors and mid- to upper-550's on a field round set up that way. In all honesty, I've never looked at my timing marks at full draw .


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Macdoc18 said:


> How do you adjust nock travel without throwing off the timing marks?


below is a post by chpro, jeff is a pro shooter for PSE if he dont know no one does, please take his advice


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Macdoc18 said:


> sorry but are you a PSE engineer ? My understanding is that the system is designed to be in the best synchrony and the fastest arrow speed if the timing marks match. why not try microadjusting the nock height or rest heightfirst?


No I'm not! Are you?? I never said you couldn't tune by micro adjusting nock height or rest first! 

But do you not think a hybrid Cam bow CAN NOT be tuned by Cam timing? Do you not think out side the box?? Or do you just settle for less than perfect?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

CHPro;1103598849 The timing marks do not have to be synced at rest to provide optimal performance. ).[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly!!


----------

